# What in the world did I do?



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I succumbed. 

(trip to Cabela's + couple gift cards + online coupon) x kids egging me on / lack of willpower = finally bought a bow !

After looking at a few and test shooting them, I settled for a new Diamond Razor Edge. I'm new to this, I've got a crappy shoulder, so I liked the range of adjustability and it seemed pretty darn quiet too. Checked some reviews before going down there and folks are happy with them. I know it'll also be a good one to eventually hand down to the kids. Maybe. 

So now I have a reason to be out in the woods in October besides "just sitting there".


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm glad you have something to shoot, now get something to shoot at, like a target. Rabbit season is still going!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought my first bow this year, too. You'll love it! Hitting those bullseyes really boost shot confidence when hunting...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

You will officiallly be addicted 10/01/10. Have fun.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Before you know it, firearm season will interrupt your hunting! And don't waste the late bow season.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase!

Diamond Makes a good product, you will be happy!


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Ron L said:


> I succumbed.
> 
> (trip to Cabela's + couple gift cards + online coupon) x kids egging me on / lack of willpower = finally bought a bow !
> 
> ...


 
welcome to the obsession!:evilsmile


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

big show said:


> Before you know it, firearm season will interrupt your hunting! And don't waste the late bow season.



This couldn't be more true. Last year was my first year archery hunting and I found that I after heading to the woods on Nov 15th that I was irritated at the amount of people out there (state land). I was just couldn't wait until they were gone. Nothing like having the woods all to yourself in October, early November, and most of December (muzzle loaders). It is an obsession I haven't stopped looking and getting stuff for it. :lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Ron L said:


> I succumbed.
> 
> (trip to Cabela's + couple gift cards + online coupon) x kids egging me on / lack of willpower = finally bought a bow !
> 
> ...


this just means more trips to cabelas. . . store and website. . . now check out archerytalk.com. . classifieds for accessories, and LOTS of info from shooting to hunting. . . 

dont think you are done spending money. . it only lasts until you see something that looks nice/cool, then next thing ya know . . . theres a few hundred more bucks invested!


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

congrats if your shoulder continues to bother you could also try a crossbow


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You will officiallly be addicted 10/01/10. Have fun.


sure he will be addicted way before that just practicing


----------

